# Anybody have any information as to what "Interest Only" entails?



## Fyuri (21 Sep 2010)

Howdy folks, I'm somewhat new here, after a long hiatus, my old username was Fyuri. I may or may not have a unique situation, I'm unsure. I'm 26, and am finally having everything fall into place for me. Everything, that is, except a military career that I so desperately want.
I won't go into all the fine details of my past, as there's quite a bit I've done, but I was wondering if anyone had any information on the Interest Only aspect of  RMC. I have no family in the Forces, and I'm pretty sure I'm not an employee of the federal government, only a Crown worker.
I don't have any specific questions, I just know nothing, so was just looking for any general oversight. Thanks in advance to y'all!
-Paul


----------



## 2010newbie (21 Sep 2010)

http://www.rmc.ca/adm/ios-el-eng.asp


----------



## aesop081 (21 Sep 2010)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> http://www.rmc.ca/adm/ios-el-eng.asp





> Applicants must also meet one of the following conditions:
> 
> Be an MOC (Military Occupation Classification) qualified member of the Canadian Forces (CF), including members of the Reserve Forces.
> 
> ...



So, if you are not a CF member., this is not for you.


----------



## muffin (21 Sep 2010)

Pm inbound


----------

